

Flock - A fun and casual way to make plans - awaxman11
http://www.flockwithme.com/

======
swiil
Just downloaded it. I like the UI and the concept. Difficulty is with no
friends on it I'm not able to get the full effect. I don't want to spam my
friends so... how about having some public flocks?

~~~
awaxman11
Thanks for the download and kind words! We've contemplated adding existing
events from facebook and other sources, but think that the quality of those
events are not great. Would it be helpful if it was possible to share flocks
with people not on the app through a web interface?

~~~
swiil
As a way of getting search traffic up I might do that - I think your time is
best spent allowing people to do public flocks. It'd be cool if I could just
tell my network and other flockers - Hey I'm going to be here doing stuff -
feel free to join me. Others could come hang out - I might meet some cool new
people. People on facebook could see (and it would advertise the app for you
organically)...

A web presence of these public events could rank you up in google - say I tell
flockers I'm going to be at the MongoDB group - and anyone who wants to come
can join. If some one googled mongodb group in a city - Flock could be high on
the ranking.

Just my random thoughts / ideas.

~~~
awaxman11
Awesome feedback! Really appreciate it!

